# If you could share a meal with any fictional character, who would it be?



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

Would you like to break bread with Hamlet, and try to cheer him up?  Perhaps you'd like to share a glass of wine with Madame Bovary?  Maybe you'd like to see if the rumors of their legendary appetites are true, and visit a Chinese buffet with Bilbo Baggins?


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd be afraid Hamlet might poison me, and that Bovary would try to use me for money or some other scheme. Bilbo, on the other hand, would be an excellent choice, at least in his pre-ring days, as I'm sure he would offer a fine repast or would know of some excellent places to eat.

As for my own ideas, I'm thinking Porthos would know of some great places to eat and drink, at least in France if not also England. D'artagnon would be a fine addition to the group, but I'd fear ulterior motives from Aramis, and Athos ... though my personal favorite of the lot, would possibly be too maudlin to spend time with.


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mehryinett said:


> Hannibal Lecter.


  
A little too much like "Come in to my parlor said the spider to the fly" for me, LOL!

I'd pick Nero Wolfe or Spenser.... good eats and conversation! And Nero's orchids....

Betsy


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A little too much like "Come in to my parlor said the spider to the fly" for me, LOL!
> 
> I'd pick Nero Wolfe or Spenser.... good eats and conversation! And Nero's orchids....
> 
> Betsy


Oh, good choice! Maybe a meal with Hannibal, just for his wine list? Strictly a liquid lunch 

Actually another person I wouldn't eat with would be Miss Havisham. No.

Maybe Willy Wonka?


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Harry Potter, Granda Mazur to name two.

NOT Hannibal.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd pick Nero Wolfe


I'll second that.

Mike


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

darkbow said:


> I'd be afraid Hamlet might poison me, and that Bovary would try to use me for money or some other scheme. Bilbo, on the other hand, would be an excellent choice, at least in his pre-ring days, as I'm sure he would offer a fine repast or would know of some excellent places to eat.
> 
> As for my own ideas, I'm thinking Porthos would know of some great places to eat and drink, at least in France if not also England. D'artagnon would be a fine addition to the group, but I'd fear ulterior motives from Aramis, and Athos ... though my personal favorite of the lot, would possibly be too maudlin to spend time with.


Good choices but I probably prefer the good "Count" from the Count of Monte Cristo, much as I love the Musketeers.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Tarzan, I adore men in loin clothes.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thor!*










-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr. Zhivago (but I'd have to learn Russian first)


----------



## Averydebow (Jan 20, 2011)

Viviane from the Mists of Avalon.  I think she'd have a lot to say about current society.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Anne Shirley from Anne of Green Gables.  Maybe she would be my "kindred spriit."


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd have some fancy luncheon in Gatsby's mansion.  I'd tell him how shallow Daisy was, and maybe things would be different--in which case I'd get invited to lunch more often.  

Julia


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Leonard Hofstadter. Bring on the nerds!


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Nero Wolfe for sure.  During shad roe season.  With Fritz cooking. Sigh.....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Roarke, whipped cream with a cherry on top.


----------



## Anna Elliott (Apr 24, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> Anne Shirley from Anne of Green Gables. Maybe she would be my "kindred spriit."


Oh, I'd go with Anne, too! I read the whole series SO many times I feel like we're already well acquainted!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Or maybe I'd invite all of the Freys, especially Lord Walder, and there would be poison in the soup!


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Fanny Price (from Mansfield Park).


----------



## thrillerinkspot (Apr 15, 2011)

I would have margaritas with these ladies: The Women's Murder Club, from James Patterson series

A beer with Detective Shane Scully from Stephen J. Cannell's books 

And a glass of wine with Tennyson Hardwick from Blair Underwood, Tananarive Due & Steven Barnes!

Oh yes, I forgot about the meal, LOL!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got to say Noah from _The Notebook_. He seems like such a compassionate, sweet, and endearing man. Plus I like old people. I like to listen to their stories about their past.

Or Willy Wonka too, . Mmm, chocolate lunch!


----------



## Averydebow (Jan 20, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> Anne Shirley from Anne of Green Gables. Maybe she would be my "kindred spriit."


Anne is a good one, although she'd be way too easy to get along with. I'd be interested in talking to Marilla. I have an obsession with trying to crack curmudgeons.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I feel like a schlub but I'd love to have a beer & pizza with Stephanie Plum. She'd be a great one to hang out with.

Does anyone remember a tv show (PBS, I think) back in the 70's (?) where a bunch of literary/fictional characters had dinner with a host? Seems like it was an odd group too from all different time periods all brought together for dinner.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Jack Reacher, from the Lee Child series, just to see if he had enough cash on him to pick up the tab.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Ladies, I can't believe nobody mentioned this......I would love to have Jamie Frasur feed me some chocolate covered strawberries.  Now that would be verra sexy, ye ken?


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL... I thought about Jamie too! Wasn't sure if many people on this thread would know who he is. I wouldn't even want to have dinner... just listen to him talk would do it for me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to have an Old Peculiar at the Jack and Hammer in Long Piddleton with Melrose Plant and his mates. . . . .


----------



## John Booth (May 1, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes would be fun


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Averydebow said:


> Anne is a good one, although she'd be way too easy to get along with. I'd be interested in talking to Marilla. I have an obsession with trying to crack curmudgeons.


Oh, but don't you remember how feisty and how much trouble Anne could get into without even trying


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, I'd love to have dinner with the Count.  Edmond Dantes served some killer hash with dessert!  I mean, there's no way I'd pass that up.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought of Dracula but I'm afraid the drinks would be on me.

Actually, I'd love to sit down with Roland and Eddie and Susanna from the Black Tower series.


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

Thom Merillin, the gleeman.  He'd be entertaining.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

John Booth said:


> Sherlock Holmes would be fun


Same here. I could make the man get over Irene Adler ...

And Quiller, from the Adam Hall novels. I dig him.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

It would be hard to choose between the following:

1. Roland of Gilead  (Stephen King)

2. Aloysius Pendergast  (Douglas Preston / Lincoln Child)

3. Winston Horne-Lockwood III (Harlan Coben)

4. Dexter Morgan (Jeff Lindsay)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Vlad Taltos, if it means he'll buy me a full multi-course meal at Valabar's.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't pick just one because it wouldn't be the same but Kirk, Spock and Bones.

Any of the good guys from LOTR.

Lion camp from Clan of the Cave Bear.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

susan67 said:


> Any of the good guys from LOTR.


I'll go with this choice too. I get dibs on Boromir.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Julia444 said:


> I'd have some fancy luncheon in Gatsby's mansion. I'd tell him how shallow Daisy was, and maybe things would be different--in which case I'd get invited to lunch more often.
> 
> Julia


This!

Although, Sherlock Holmes would be awesome, too.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

JRainey said:


> Although, Sherlock Holmes would be awesome, too.


Fight you for him.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Gus McRae from "Lonesome Dove"


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

St. Julien Perlmutter (in Clive Cussler novels)

"...Perlmutter is often consulted for his knowledge of sea history and lore, as well as to search his extensive library of rare books concerning the ships, shipwrecks, oceans, and events of the sea.

Perlmutter lives in Georgetown in the District of Columbia. Perlmutter's library is said to be the world's largest archive of marine history. He is described as an intellectual with sharp mental acuity.

Perlmutter's house also has a refrigerated food locker and a 4000-bottle wine cellar. Perlmutter is a gourmet cook, but also enjoys eating and drinking to excess 

Perlmutter is said to have furniture originally used on ships, his dining table is a rudder from the ghost ship Mary Celeste..."


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

Does it have to be human? I'd want to eat with Einstein from Watchers by Dean Koontz. Yes, he's a dog, but he's also hands down my favorite character.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Fight you for him.


You're on, let's go! Should we have some kind of deduce-off to determine this?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

JRainey said:


> You're on, let's go! Should we have some kind of deduce-off to determine this?


Totally, I challenge you to a duel of wits! I call Watson as my second.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The more the think of it, the more I want to eat with the Freys (GRR Martin's Song of Ice and Fire for those who don't know). Anyone have a goodly supply of cyanide?


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

Mehryinett said:


> Hannibal Lecter.


Yeah, I couldn't look past the good Doctor. I may end up trying to persuade him to drop the Yquem for Tokaji, but I wouldn't argue the case too hard


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

The Scarlet Pimpernel.  My favorite character in a book.  Second choice Gandalf, Bilbo or Strider from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I LOVE Einstein from watchers. Great story, that one.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Ladies, I can't believe nobody mentioned this......I would love to have Jamie Frasur feed me some chocolate covered strawberries. Now that would be verra sexy, ye ken?


I see your Jamie Fraser and raise you Duncan MacLeod from _Highlander_. Singly or as a pair.


----------



## kimandjenn (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr. Darcy... can't get enough of Austen!


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

Captain Ahab. I would be curious about his childhood.


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

Eric the Northman ... I know, I know, just asking for trouble.


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

Falstaff - He'd have to know the best eating places!


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

Will Granger said:


> Captain Ahab. I would be curious about his childhood.


Ahab, as he tucks into his sushi: "From hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee!"
You: "Dude, it's just fish. Not a whale."

Has anyone considered some of the ancients? I think Odysseus might tell a good story or two.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Keith B. Darrell said:


> Falstaff - He'd have to know the best eating places!


Great answer!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd love to share lunch with Brother Cadfael.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bugs Bunny.  I like the way he thinks.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

The creature from _Frankenstein_. I bet he'd wonderful company if given half a chance.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Gandalf


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Nebula7 said:


> Bugs Bunny. I like the way he thinks.


What I wouldn't give for a "Like" button right now.


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

Lucas Davenport, from John Sandford's "Prey" series. Of course he could bring along his wife, Weather, who seems like a lot of fun too.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

For me, it would be Lisbeth Salander (_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_). She probably wouldn't talk much, and she might try to stab me with the butter knife if I annoyed her, but she's brilliant and fascinating in a bizarre sort of way.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Aislynn Archer said:


> I see your Jamie Fraser and raise you Duncan MacLeod from _Highlander_. Singly or as a pair.


>fanning myself< Oh My! I think that's too much highlander to be contained in one place. Dinner and dessert possibly? 

... better not even go any further with that one.....


----------



## w0rdvirus (May 16, 2011)

I would pick Phineas Poe from the Will Christopher Baer books. Sherlock Holmes would be cool if I wanted to be ridiculed by a belligerent drug addict.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

My first thought was Holden Caulfield, but he'd probably drive me crazy. Then maybe Kurt Vonnegut as he appears in "Slaughterhouse Five." I'd probably most want to be with my protagonist Gunnar in "Love at Absolute Zero." 

I asked my daughter the question, and she said, "A unicorn." Not Harry Potter. I think she'd like Scout in "To Kill a Mockingbird," but she hasn't read that yet.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd like to sit and watch Richard Rahl and Kvothe have a conversation about life, love, and politics.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Alex Cross or Jack Bauer, it would be nice to have a REAL man sitting at my dinner table for a change!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Never Hannibal..._you_ might be the dinner! I like Anita Blake because I'd be on an instant diet, apparently she eats very little and drinks mainly coffee; sublime!


----------



## Gana (May 19, 2011)

That's a tough one...but I think Inspector Morse would be a grumpy yet engaging dining partner!  He could help me solve a cryptic crossword puzzle!


----------



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

Henry Chinaski...well, maybe not.  He'd stick me with the tab.


----------



## David Samuel (May 19, 2011)

Without a doubt it would be Roland Deschain from Stephen King's Dark Tower Series!

David


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

samanthawarren said:


> The creature from _Frankenstein_. I bet he'd wonderful company if given half a chance.


Just be careful not to spill soup on his lap!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Vlad Taltos * (a character created by Steven Brust) because he's an interesting character, and when he does sit down to eat at a tavern, what he selects sounds quite appetizing.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

So many good answers here.

I'm also part of the Hannibal Lecter crowd.  The man can COOK!  

Gus McCrae, I'd do sourdough biscuits with him any day.

Remus Lupin, I'd like to get to know him better, and over dinner might be a good way to do that.

And, granted, this is mostly TV, though there are some books out now, I certainly wouldn't mind cozying up to Sam Axe for a little supper and whatever followed.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Jean Valjean. I want to persuade him not to be so hard on himself.


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

Lord Byron, as fictionalized by Tim Powers in The Stress of Her Regard.  I'd like to hear him talk about the Nephelim.

Worsel from the Lensmen Chronicles (though I'm not sure what he would eat).

Roland Deschain would be good too.

I thought of Sherlock Holmes too, but he'd probably tick me off with his constant analyzing me.


----------



## Zack S (May 22, 2011)

Philip Marlowe. Even if the conversation was just wry one-liners, it'd be more stimulating than half-a-dozen "normal" conversations rolled into one.



Nebula7 said:


> Bugs Bunny. I like the way he thinks.


Just don't try and follow him to Albuquerque for a meal.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Christopher Meeks said:


> I asked my daughter the question, and she said, "A unicorn." Not Harry Potter. I think she'd like Scout in "To Kill a Mockingbird," but she hasn't read that yet.


Mmmm ... Atticus would be at the top of my guest list. (If unavailable, Gregory Peck could fill in for him!)


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

KerylR said:


> Gus McCrae, I'd do sourdough biscuits with him any day.


Oh, yes, he'd be fun to listen to!


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Cathy from "Wuthering Heights." I'd say that Heathcliff overheard the first part of her conversation where she made him sound bad, but not the second part where she said he was her soulmate. Then I'd tell her to run off to the moors and find him, otherwise, two bad marriages would be had, an innocent dog would be killed and much haunting and mayhem would ensue.

If I wanted something more mellow, I'd pick the cook/owner of "Dinner at the Homesick Restaurant," because he'd make me a nice homey meal. But I wouldn't want his control-freak mom to come along.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

I like this thread. The first character that comes is Simon Tanner, from Robert Walser's THE TANNERS.

He's an excellent listener, but he's also quite loquacious. And he likes simple meals. There's nothing fancy or ambitious about him.

Simon is a true poet, but he doesn't think very highly of art. To him, Life is most vital. Life is the ultimate art.


----------



## davidreichart (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with Dee--Nero Wolfe, but not just for Fritz's cooking. It would be fun listening to the great detective brag, pontificate and chide Archie. No doubt he would have an ample supply of beer on hand.


----------



## ChristinaDaley (May 21, 2011)

Calvin and Hobbes. But I'd want a go in the transmogrifier/time machine/duplicater/whatever afterwards.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

kimandjenn said:


> Mr. Darcy... can't get enough of Austen!


Sounds like a quiet meal. Not that it would be a bad thing to be a dreamy eyed. 

I'll call Elizabeth Bennet from Pride and Prejudice. A much livelier partner. We will try not to mock you with our 'fine eyes'.


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Miss Marple.


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Harry Dresden - the man knows how to have a good time.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Batgirl said:


> Harry Dresden - the man knows how to have a good time.


I don't know that I'd be able to relax enough to enjoy the experience ... I'd be expecting the Seelie Court to bash down the door and leak faerie dust all over my breakfast nook at any second ...


----------



## CherilNClarke (Aug 29, 2011)

Dawit, a five-hundred-year-old immortal, from Tananarive Due's series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not Hannibal Lecter -- I can tell you that. Can you imagine? "More of this nice chianti?" "Can I pass you the fava beans?"


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

How about Sherlock Holmes, Mycroft Holmes, Moriarty or Dr. Watson. Any would make for an exceptional dine in evening.


----------



## MarionSipe (May 13, 2011)

Jessica Fletcher.  Hands down.  :-D


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

The Doctor.

But if we're only doing characters who originated in books, then Jaime Lannister.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I can't think of any fictional characters off hand, but it would be with one who's a gourmet cook. That would be fun!


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a toss up between a staid, gourmet dinner in Nero Wolfe's dining room or having family supper at the Plums'...does Stephanie's mom know how to cook good comfort food or what? Plus, there's always the chance of being present for one of their comic "happenings." (Remember the wedding cake fight?)


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Craig Allen said:


> Lord Byron, as fictionalized by Tim Powers in The Stress of Her Regard. I'd like to hear him talk about the Nephelim.
> 
> Worsel from the Lensmen Chronicles (though I'm not sure what he would eat).
> 
> ...


Oh - is Byron in "Stress of Her Regard" as well? I just finished "Anubis Gates" and he was in there too. Taking a small break from Powers before I plunge into "Stress of Her Regard" as although I love him, I also find him quite intense.

As for who I would like to share a meal with...hmmm.

Merlin from "Once and Future King" - can I invite Gandalf to that party as well? And maybe Ged from The Wizard of Earthsea would join us too. And I think Barbara Hambly's Antreig would be a welcome if rather unpredictable addition to the conversation.

To balance out the age and gender ratio a bit, I would like to add Memer and Gry from Ursula le Guin's "Voices" I think both of them could stand their own!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Holden Caulfield - just so I can punch him in the head!


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

I think I'd have to go with Nanny Ogg or Death...assuming it wasn't a last supper...


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Nero Wolfe, prepared by Fritz. Then Archie can take me dancing afterward. Or we could go the Rusterman's restaurant. Then Archie can take me dancing afterward.


----------



## Kerry Greene (Aug 11, 2011)

I always used to drool over the feast descriptions in the Redwall series by Brian Jacques, so I might have to go with those!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> Not Hannibal Lecter -- I can tell you that. Can you imagine? "More of this nice chianti?" "Can I pass you the fava beans?"


When he says he's "having you for dinner" he means something different that we do. Or most of us do, anyway.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Oncle Julian from Ann Rice's Mayfair witches. He has the most immoral mind! And knows a lot about food and wine.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Sydney Carton, Dickens' *A Tale of Two Cities*

Why does he think Lucie Manette Darnay is so special?


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll answer this for Penn Jillette:

God.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

Without hesitation it would be Nero Wolfe. I would want Archie to join us and I'd even try to get Fritz join the party.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

I was reading back through the posts and discovered the Nero Wolfe party would be huge!

I also saw someone mention Harry Dresden. I'd definitely meet him at Burger King any day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MrsCogan said:


> Without hesitation it would be Nero Wolfe. I would want Archie to join us and I'd even try to get Fritz join the party.


Being female, neither Fritz nor Wolfe would want to break bread with me. Archie, on the other hand, would no doubt join me at the Churchill for drinks. No, wait. I'm past his expiration date.

My choice would be Lewis Hall from Mystical Paths, although I would prefer his older self from The Wonder Worker or The High Flyer or The Heartbreaker.


----------

